# Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik &quot;Alle Spiele, alle Termine&quot; verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Le



## Administrator (27. September 2006)

*Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## crackajack (27. September 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

[x] Ja, jede Ausgabe!

Wenn gemeint ist das man sich die Newsfetzen aus der Auflistung raussaugt.

Gleich mal meine Standardnörgelei zu dem Heftteil:
Trennt endlich wieder die News von den Terminen.


----------



## KONNAITN (27. September 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

"Lesen" wäre übertrieben. Wenn mir beim Durchblättern etwas in's Auge springt, lese ich die paar Zeilen, aber länger beschäftige ich mich nicht damit.

Die Idee Release-Termine aufzulisten ist an sich ja nicht schlecht, aber in der jetzigen Form nimmt das ganze für mein Empfinden einfach zu viel Platz ein.


----------



## Goddess (27. September 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

Ich überblättere sie. Die Aufmachung ist, bedingt durch die Bilder,  grundsätzlich nett zu betrachten, aber die Auflistung der Spiele ist einfach unübersichtlich. Es ist einfach nur ein bunter Mix aus Quartalen, Monaten und Jahren. Dadurch geht ein grosser Teil der Informationen einfach "flöten". Da wäre mir eine schöne, übersichtliche, Tabelle wesentlich lieber. Informationen zu den gelisteten Spielen können auch im Heft als Preview/Review oder Kurztest unter gebracht werden.


----------



## Phade (29. September 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*



			
				Goddess am 27.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überblättere sie. Die Aufmachung ist, bedingt durch die Bilder,  grundsätzlich nett zu betrachten, aber die Auflistung der Spiele ist einfach unübersichtlich. Es ist einfach nur ein bunter Mix aus Quartalen, Monaten und Jahren. Dadurch geht ein grosser Teil der Informationen einfach "flöten". Da wäre mir eine schöne, übersichtliche, Tabelle wesentlich lieber. Informationen zu den gelisteten Spielen können auch im Heft als Preview/Review oder Kurztest unter gebracht werden.



damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*



			
				Phade am 29.09.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 27.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




absolutes *sign*


----------



## Nexus76 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 03.10.2006 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 29.09.2006 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

[x] Ja, jede Ausgabe!

Also ich finds so gut wie es ist. Wieso die Termine von den Bildern/Kurzinfos trennen? Wenn ich die Kurzinfo lese, interessiert mich auch, wann das Spiel erscheint.

Und vor mehr Kurzpreviews habe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst. Am Ende sind es dann vielleicht ein, zwei Vorschauen mehr, und dafür gehen die ganzen Kurzinfos unter.


PS: Bitte wieder das Heft in "Vorschau", "Test" und "Tipps,Tricks" untergliedern.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 04.10.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Ja, jede Ausgabe!
> 
> Also ich finds so gut wie es ist. Wieso die Termine von den Bildern/Kurzinfos trennen? Wenn ich die Kurzinfo lese, interessiert mich auch, wann das Spiel erscheint.
> 
> ...




Ganz eifach, weil diese Weise der Gliederung absolut unübersichtlich ist und einen die Fülle an Infos erschlägt. Auch das mal ein Kurzinfo genannt wird mal nicht, sorgt eher für Frustration, statt für Übersicht. Ich wünsche mir die alte Tabelle...

Über das streichen der Kurzinfos und 2 Previews mehr hätte ich nichts. Ich finde die Kurzinfos unsinnig...


Öhh... Ist es nicht in Vorschau, Test, Tipps und Trick untergliedert?


----------



## Blue_Ace (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

Stimme zu die Rubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" auf eine Seite unterzubringen und dafür zwei Kurzberichte über Spiele die bisher weniger im Vordergrund standen zu bringen wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt. So käme nicht nur die Massenware zum Zug sondern auch Games die weniger im Rampenlicht stehen und Randgruppen ansprechen ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Gilion (21. November 2006)

*AW: Immer auf dem Laufenden! Welches Spiel kommt wann? Unsere Heftrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" verrät Ihnen dieses Geheimnis! A propos: Lesen Sie diese Rubrik?*

Naja, wenn man die Rubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" in einer Tabelle präsentieren und zudem noch zu den Spielen das Genre nennen würde, wäre das meiner Meinung nach etwas sinnvoller. Der Momentane Aufbau ist gelinde gesagt .. Mist .. sprich unübersichtlich und teilweise verwirrend. Aber lesen tue ich diese Rubrik trotzdem.


----------

